# New Echo Blower Model PB-9010



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone else see the announcement yesterday from Echo for the PB-9010 blower? Pretty impressive specs. Anyone have good experiences with the previous PB-8010 model?

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-9010T


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

1,110 CFM :shock:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

1,110CFM @220MPH :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's impressive. For comparison:

My Stihl BR-800 C-E Magnum is 912 CFM / 239 mph. It's a beast.

The Maruyama BL9000-SP is 1068 CFM / 225 mph.

The Redmax EBZ8550 is 1077 CFM / 206 mph.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Ware It's more impressive when you have one of these:

My Echo PB-255LN  is 354 CFM / 191 mph. It's NOT a beast. :lol:


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I was thinking this might have a been a good product release BEFORE the Fall!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

People also upgrade after the season is over. Use whatever you have to the max and get new stuff for the new season. People tend to liquidate older inventory over the winter. Come spring, lots of cleanups and new blowers.

The echo 8010 was a beast to start with, no questions. As most landscapers say its a fight of colors sometimes. The echo and redmax have great pads for support as well! MSRP of $599 is a little tough but their CFM is so close to a walkbehind blower which start at 1400 CFM.. lol


----------

